# Kernels



## HikingMoose (Aug 6, 2012)

Mod Type:: Kernel

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Hello guys, I am looking for an OC/UC/UV kernel for the Mesmerize or Fascinate, is there such a thing? One that will work with Jelly Bean ROM's like the new AOKP 5? Thanks for any advice.

Moose


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

lol i thought that you posted a kernel for us...


----------



## HikingMoose (Aug 6, 2012)

Not that I'm aware of? I've tried Glitch (bootloops) and Devil (some versions boot, but slow the phone down a lot). I would like a Imoseyon lean kernel for the mesmerize, but I don't think he built one that works with ICS or Jelly bean.


----------



## ZZubby8 (Jan 8, 2012)

unless you pay a Dev, i dont think their will be one. for all the jb roms it would like 200-300 lines of code....


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------

